# strongest indica



## dirtysox (Oct 25, 2009)

With no regard for taste, yield, appearance, and the etc.  I would like to ask the members here, who happen to look at this post, what in your experience has been the most knockout punch indie?  please enter your candidate, as I will order the seeds that seem to have the best write up
thank u for your time


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 25, 2009)

Purple Kush


----------



## Locked (Oct 25, 2009)

I love my White Dwarf but I am sure there is much stronger out there...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2009)

Grandaddy Purple ...not sure if it is pure indica.
NorthernLights...pretty sure it is indica.


----------



## umbra (Oct 25, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Grandaddy Purple ...not sure if it is pure indica.
> NorthernLights...pretty sure it is indica.



Northern lights is a hybrid. mostly indica. for the pure indy, hmmm           Deep Chunk.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 25, 2009)

i still think it's hard to beat a good 'ol fashioned bowl of perfectly grown pure Afghan.... 

Romulan is pretty good too if it's grown right and cured properly.... not sure if it's pure indie though....


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 26, 2009)

MINE!  I like Purple kush, urkle,grandaddy, and grape ape...the last three are pretty much the same. JMO


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 26, 2009)

I also love purple kush...smoking it right now hmm good. very stoney and tastes great smokes slowly not a one hit bowl type of bud it keeps giving.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 26, 2009)

Sensi Black Domina is purely devastating. She is a mix of Northern Lights, Ortega, Hash Plant and Afghani.

Maple Leaf Indica is a total knockout, and you wont find a heavier resin producing Indica plant. Its a pure Afgan like fleshstain was talking about. I to love some Pure Afgan strains.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 26, 2009)

Dont know about that aplaisia. 

Different types effect people differently.
Not to knock the Kush people. But kush indicas dont really have the same effect on me others do. Kush strains take me to a certain point, then its like a brick wall is in front of it, just wont reach a next level. Basically just get tired. Others, I am messed up lol.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 26, 2009)

I grew something that i couldn't even smoke, Nivana's Supergirl.  I think it was supposed to be this nice buzzy skunk, but it made me pass out everytime i tried to use it... so i don't grow it anymore.  Very narcotic, couldn't focus my eyes, couldn't think, couldn't swallow, couldn't remember how to talk.  But it's an Indica!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 26, 2009)

skunk I would have taken her off ur hands...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds like the high I get from ingesting MJ.....    I want sum


----------



## HazeMe (Oct 30, 2009)

Shiva, Aurora Indica, White Rhino and just about any strong Afghan line. These all seem to make me want to sleep. 

I've been smoking some stuff lately that puts me to sleep... I only take 2 hits, but I still nod off. Not sure what it is, but It would definitely work if you were an insomniac. 

HazeMe


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 26, 2010)

Chemdawg


----------



## BioDynamic (Feb 26, 2010)

The most dominant buzz I've ever had (besides my *UPSTATE*)  ...was *EUPHORIA UNLIMITED* ...  You most likely won't buy as it's around 700$ for 10 seeds and is around 75% indica i beleive ... No word of a lie, ...I was stoned for at least ...AT LEAST 7 hours, ...and the aftermah buzz continued for hours more.   I'm saving up for 2 strains right now E.Unlimited and Euphoria Express ...about 2100$ for 20 seeds.  Wouldn't be doing it if I didn't already know the truth.  My Upstate was almost 500$ for 5 seeds, but I think they dropped the price nd you can get feminized 5 pack for 300$ or so. Yes yes yes, I know ...it's all bullcrap to you people. But for those who actually know and have tested it, and have grown it... It's real.   Oh my lord is it ever real

BC genetics rule!


----------



## leafminer (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd have to say Aurora Indica by Nirvana. Stronger than my Black Domina. Although the Domina's high is nicer. The only problem is that I am certain that Nirvana sells F2's - they haven't replied to my direct question to them about this - so it could be a big gamble on what pheno you get.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 26, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I'd have to say Aurora Indica by Nirvana. Stronger than my Black Domina. Although the Domina's high is nicer. The only problem is that I am certain that Nirvana sells F2's - they haven't replied to my direct question to them about this - so it could be a big gamble on what pheno you get.


 
*that makes me sad :cry: .... just to hear something like that.. as well as i was growing Nirvana seeds.... but i would have to say my AI turned out nice and i did end up with a B-E-A-UTIFUL pheno .. so i wont bark..... lol*
*LH*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

I always liked the Afghani#1 I'm not for certain because I bought it over 10 yrs ago, but I'm thinking I got it from serious seeds


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 1, 2010)

hey biodynamic, what company did you/are you getting these seeds from?  is bc genetics the name of the company or something else. i am very interested in the strains you have mentioned and would like to check into it a bit more. thanks for your time . happy growing.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 1, 2010)

:bong: I'm on the Afghan boat here. Maybe some SkyWalker......


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 1, 2010)

I prefer "Chronic" :afroweed: heheh


----------



## kal el (Mar 1, 2010)

My ChemD is one of the most potent things I have ever smoked, I've been smoking for over 20 years. I also have a really strong Black Afghan. I also have a cross I made called Doomsday. It is a Purple Urkle x SSH that leans to the indica side. It is pretty potent too. All these strains are 1 or 2 hits.


----------



## SSCROGG (Mar 11, 2010)

I would have to go with HERIJUANA


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't know how you would get it, but I got some GUSH#9 from Harborside that virtually eliminated all brain activity. It left you waking up going "whoa...I barely even burned the top of the bowl...what happened."
  According to HS it is purple kush crossed with pure afghani, then backcrossed to PK.


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 5, 2011)

killerchem -g-13 airborne cut x chemdog x c-99
sour diesel ibl
superskunk


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 10, 2011)

I had some ubc chemo that was a knockout.  Masterkush is a good one too.


----------



## faderharley (Feb 13, 2011)

My 1st grow was indica dominate, very relaxing w/50-70% couchlock....but I'd like to find some knockdown and out indica, any recommendations???


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't had any but 2Dog suggested a Kush to me for couch lock, and I believed her.lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2011)

2100.00 for 20 seeds,,,,,,:holysheep:


----------



## Melvan (Feb 14, 2011)

Hog aka Hogsbreath. 2002 Cannabis Cup winner in the Indicas category. You become one with the couch.


----------



## TokeyMcWeedy (May 30, 2011)

Sensi Star....... ...


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 31, 2011)

Aurora Indica will knock your socks off


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2011)

Any fine Kush taken to plenty of amber trichomes will do me fine....


----------



## nvthis (Jun 2, 2011)

K, wrap 'em up... I will take them all... ('cept for that $500 per seed crap.. I don't care if one bowl flies me to Tahiti, it ain't never gonna happen....)


----------



## Hick (Jun 2, 2011)

nvthis said:
			
		

> ... ('cept for that $500 per seed crap.. I don't care if one bowl flies me to Tahiti, it ain't never gonna happen....)



Ahhhh... c'mon now nv. I only need to sell 3 more to pay for "my" Tahiti vacation..:rofl:


----------

